# What's the best Animal Crossing game so far?



## AlexanderPie (Jan 16, 2015)

http://strawpoll.me/3397327/ - poll
IMO New Leaf.


----------



## kaylagirl (Jan 16, 2015)

NEW LEAF c:


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2015)

Gamecube.

Though New Leaf improved on so much things, except it has so many flaws.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 16, 2015)

New Leaf, I think.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 17, 2015)

GameCube


----------



## penguins (Jan 17, 2015)

gamecube or new leaf :u
while gamecube has qualities that make it nostalgic for me new leaf is more modern and idk i like both


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 17, 2015)

New leaf and ACWW are tied for me..i got into playing when i got ACWW so it has the nostalgic value for me but new leaf really made me fall in love with the series again while city folk killed it for me and i never have played the GC version because i got the gamecube very late in it's lifespan


----------



## samsquared (Jan 17, 2015)

I equally love GC and New Leaf.


----------



## hoobster4 (Jan 20, 2015)

I love WW and NL


----------



## oreo (Jan 24, 2015)

All of them except City Folk! I got tired after a month of playing on the Wii. :c


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 24, 2015)

Population Growing. The only better qualities about NL are customization options.


----------



## Xita (Jan 24, 2015)

GC is very nostalgic for me but if I put all those feelings away New Leaf is the best.


----------



## peppermintys (Jan 24, 2015)

I still love WW, but new leaf is definitely the best right now


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2015)

I like that NL is slaughtering


----------



## TaMock (Jan 25, 2015)

Gamecube is the obv winner. It stands the test of time, like the grand canyon.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Jan 25, 2015)

I like New Leaf, but I've only played City Folk and New Leaf (and WW later) so I'm not sure if I count as a very good judge.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 25, 2015)

New Leaf, but I want to say Wild World out of sentiment


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 26, 2015)

New Leaf was built from the ground up, mixing in some of the best aspects from the prior games, so it wins out just because of how well they developed it. Plus, like its handheld predecessor, the series is perfect for on the go, because if you play it in real time, you can take it everywhere, never missing an event again because you weren't at home to make it in time- I ran into that a LOT in 2002/2003, and refusing to adjust the clock, I was SOL. After 2005, never again did I ever miss a time based event. Of course, that demoted Animal Crossing and City Folk to lower than Wild World and New Leaf. Because of the Virtual Console though, we're never going to see NES game return to the series. If it weren't based in real time, maybe the handheld iterations wouldn't be so high, but it IS based in real time, and since my virtual town runs in the same time as my real life, I'm voting both handheld versions as my favorite with New Leaf edging out Wild World.


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

New Leaf. Just making you a mayor took the series to whole new level. The responsibilities given to you makes you love the game


----------



## armani (Feb 5, 2015)

Gamecube because for me, it's been the most wholesome and had some unique qualities to it that none of the newer iterations compete against. The small details of the GameCube version such as the personalities of villagers, the coversations, the simplicity and homey-ness of the whole town, and the large size with a max of 15 villagers per town really made it feel like everything was there to create the memories you needed.

Maybe I'm just nostalgic, but I also won't disagree that new leaf is the new second best. (All it needs is a similar sized town layout and multilayer towns and some better/more personable dialogue from villagers and everything would be perfect. It's a shame that in new leaf, the towns are flat again. But hey


----------



## muromame (Feb 6, 2015)

new leaf


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 6, 2015)

Gamecube was the game, buuut new leaf ;;


----------



## Azza (Feb 7, 2015)

New leaf definitely!


----------



## MayorSaki (Feb 7, 2015)

New Leaf


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 7, 2015)

New Leaf! There's so much you can do and I love the soundtrack!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 7, 2015)

Definitely New Leaf, as far as I'm concerned. WW and CF bored me, the original was the only one that held my attention for long. I'm sure the one coming out on the Wii-U will be great after what they've done with NL, but I don't want to buy a whole new console just for one game, y'know? =_= So yeah, I'm sticking with NL for quite a while.


----------



## Static_Luver (Feb 7, 2015)

I love playing both Wild World and New Leaf! I think I favor Wild World a bit more because I really enjoy listening to the game's music


----------



## Marisska (Feb 9, 2015)

New Leaf, but Wild World villager personalities and dialogues are way better. I also enjoy WW soundtrack more. Hopefully they can improve the dialogues and town size in the next AC :B


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 9, 2015)

New Leaf ALLLLLLLLLL the way!


----------



## zToast (Feb 9, 2015)

_Dobutsu No Mori_ games and _Population Growing_ should only be *one* option. They are all the same except for minor differences.


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

New Leaf!


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 9, 2015)

Definitely New Leaf. There's so much you can do, and I love the wide variety of villagers!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Easily New Leaf, but it has a few problems as well.


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

I have to say New Leaf.


----------



## Joyce (Feb 12, 2015)

I would say New Leaf too. Needless to say, there is room for improvement here.
OH YES BRING ME A GRANDE WII U VERSION RIGHT NOW PRETTY PLEASE.

Second Wild World and third Let's go to the city.


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

I like New Leaf best, but Wild World is what got me into the game.


----------

